# "Boot configuration data is missing or contains errors"



## Jim_Rustleton

This is the message I get when I try to boot:

"The boot configuration data for your PC is missing or contains errors"

File: \EFI\Microsoft\Boot\BCD
Error code: 0xc000000f 

I had a linux partition installed separate from my windows partition. I deleted the linux partition, which apparently messed up the windows boot loader since it seems to have been overwritten by the linux boot loader. i tried installing linux again to restore its bootloader, but selecting windows from the boot loader is no use since the windows boot loader no longer works. i've been using the command prompt in the windows 8 recovery environment but have not had success so far.


----------



## spunk.funk

Delete Linux, boot off of the Windows 8 DVD choose your language and *Repair Your Computer*. That should fix the boot file.


----------



## Jim_Rustleton

spunk.funk said:


> Delete Linux, boot off of the Windows 8 DVD choose your language and *Repair Your Computer*. That should fix the boot file.


Right now I'm not even sure how to delete Linux without Windows. I've spent hours in Repair Your Computer without luck, so I would need more specific instructions to try.

I attached a screenshot I took in Linux of what my partitions look like. The highlighted one is Linux and the one above it is Windows 8. Anyone see anything wrong?


----------



## spunk.funk

Boot to the Windows DVD, *Choose Repair Your Computer.* When that fails, it will take you to the *RE* (Recovery Environment) Here choose *Command Prompt.*
At command prompt (*x: sources*) type: 
*bcdedit find “osdevice”* (Must inc*”*) (press enter). Now that you know where the OS is installed, 

Use the returned as the drive letter for OS assume *C:* or whatever drive it is. 

At the *X:\Sources* prompt, type:
*bcdedit /export C:\BCD_Backup* and press enter, next
Type:- *c:* and press enter
At the *C:\* prompt, type: *cd boot *and press enter

At the *C:\Boot* prompt, type: *attrib bcd -s -h -r* and press enter
. 
At the *C:\Boot* prompt, type: *ren c:\boot\bcd bcd.old* and press enter 

At the *C:\Boot* prompt, type: *bootrec /rebuildbcd* and press enter

The Boot Configuration File will be rebuilt at this point. Once it finishes, type exit and press enter. Click the Restart button


----------

